# does arimidex stop water retention completley



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Gonna do a course of deca and want to stop the water retention completley will arimidex do this for me ?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Depends on the dose I'd imagine?


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

What sort of does do you think mate ?


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

what sort of dose do you think mate?


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

From what I have read in simular threads a Decca only course would lead to next to no muscular gains and massive suppression your natural testosterone leading to

...'Decca Dick!' why not add in some test?

Arimidex can combat water retention, but the best advice seems to be an uber clean diet


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

then youve read rubbish

deca is an ok anabolic and would give muscle gains ive seen the results my self on people.

not my ideal cycle but an ok one if you really want to do it.

run proviron at 50 to 100mg a day this will help water slightly and keep the libido up


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> then youve read rubbish
> 
> deca is an ok anabolic and would give muscle gains ive seen the results my self on people.
> 
> ...


I obviously have


----------



## pds999 (Jun 4, 2008)

boxer2quick said:


> Gonna do a course of deca and want to stop the water retention completley will arimidex do this for me ?


I'm currently running 1mg Arimidex three times a week with my current test-e cycle. Has helped a little with water retention but not a lot. I just think I am prone to it.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

pds999 said:


> I'm currently running 1mg Arimidex three times a week with my current test-e cycle. Has helped a little with water retention but not a lot. I just think I am prone to it.


You realize the adex takes about two weeks too get to stable blood levels? About one week at a dose of 1mg a day so with 1mg E3D I guestimate the 2 week mark, I think it bares out in practice.


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

dogue said:


> I obviously have


 Heard that PROVIRON can make you go bald,how long would it have to be used for before that starts to happen?


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2008)

deca only = no no.

run at least a hrt ammount of test every week with the deca(250mgs)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Deca is a non-aromitizable steroid anyway so adex really isnt needed or if it was used it would be a very low amount.

I would suggest running an androgen with it.

I did a deca only cycle and it wont bloat you like test, but it will over time.

I got massive supression from it and way worse than testosterone.

Gains take time on deca, with test it is very quick.

I really dont like the idea of deca only cycles.

I never got deca dick with a deca only cycle, I did get strong, I did get bigger, but I got shut down very hard.

You wont need an AI with a deca only cycle.


----------

